# Sig. SP 2022 Opinions?



## dennq (Mar 15, 2008)

Can anyone give me an opinon on the Model SP 2022 in .40 S&W. I have to order sight unseen and would value an opinion. I will just be punching holes in paper.


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

they're excellent guns. accurate and reliable with buttery smooth triggers. i love mine. 

but with that said they are more suited to a service/carry type role. if your looking for a target shooter i would suggest a cz 75 or cz sp-01.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

1st if your just punching holes in paper get the 9mm,,cheaper to shoot.
I had one in 40S&W,,nice gun,,not alot out there aftermarket wise at least when I had mine.
All in all never had a problem with it


----------

